
Mozilla says Firefox 3.0 bug-free, launches RC2 - timr
http://www.macworld.com/article/133785/2008/06/firefox3.html
======
mikeryan
"Mozilla says Firefox 3.0 bug-free" - anyone who says such a thing is both an
idiot and a liar.

~~~
sayrer
It sounds like they just quoted the weekly project meeting, which anyone can
dial into. In that context, everyone knows Beltzner meant _blocking_ bugs. So
yeah, just sensationalism.

------
guitsaru
Ironically, when I tried to view this link, firefox crashed.

------
plusbryan
that Beltzner sounds a bit cocky. He said in an email that all bugs that
remain are "server or web-site related"? Is he high?

~~~
neilc
It seems quite obvious that he's quoted out of context: FF3 is obviously not
"bug free", but there aren't any further browser fixes slated for 3.0 final
(as opposed to fixes that are "server-side and Web-site related"). The
headline is just link bait.

~~~
plusbryan
before downmodding, did you actually read the article?

~~~
neilc
Yes -- what else did you think I was paraphrasing?

